# I want bananas!



## Jamie714 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am Roger. How can I get my humans to give me more bananas? They only give me a few pieces and eat the rest themselves. They are so mean! I'm trying to make them gimme more. 
I try looking cute, I tried doing all the tricks Mommy taught me without asking, I tried pouting in my cage. I even tried jumping on daddy's lap and stealing it from his hand! Can't they see how hungry I am? Please get me more bananas!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 29, 2014)

Roger,

Trix here- I have been trying to get Dumpy and Mummers to get me more nanners. Dumpy has been giving me Cory Ander's leafs and cale. Those are yummy, but nothing like nanners. Us bunnies need to go on strike against our humans. hmmph!!!


----------



## Channahs (Oct 29, 2014)

Barry's here! It goes likes dis. When you hoomins go to dem kitchens, you follows dem and you goes up periscopes, wiggles you noses and makes a circles round dem feets. When I do's dis, I gets four bites of nanners! Mummy says it's just a slices, but no, is FOUR BITES! Mmmm so muches nommy nanners. :happyrabbit:


----------



## Jamie714 (Oct 29, 2014)

I think we do strike! The humans say too much banana is bad but I think they just want more for themselves. They so selfish! Sometimes Daddy sneaks me extra when Mommy isn't watching. And they gives me other yummer veggies like romain and watercrests. But nothing is better than banana. Mommy says I'm already the most spoiled bunny in this countery. But I think they can do more.


----------



## BunnySilver (Oct 29, 2014)

Rules to Getting The Most Nanners

1. Look adorable. Do trick after trick, follow them around, come when they call your name, and try to steal a tiny bit of theirs, but not too much. Just enough so they go "awwww" and give you some

2. Make sure there are Nanners in the house! This one is really important. If there aren't any nanners, you won't be able to get them no matter how hard you try!

3. Be nice. Don't bit or be "rude" whatever that means. Don't chew your cage bars, pee outside your box, or eat their stuff. I know it sounds hard, but it will pay off in the end. 

If you follow all these rules, you should have Nanners in no time!

-Silver


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 30, 2014)

Here is my demonstration yelp: One two three four!!!! Give us nanners, give us more! Five six seven eight!!!! Put some nanners on our plate!!!!!

Anyone care to join in my act of civil disobediance?


----------



## Channahs (Oct 30, 2014)

Hahaha Trix I likes dis! I likes dis Berry muches!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 30, 2014)

Only one problem when I try to yell this: it all comes out grunts!!! Then Dumpy laughs at me!!!! I don't think Dumpy takes this matter seriously...

-sigh-


----------



## Jamie714 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bunny riot time! Today when Daddy brought home the bananas, I grabbed the bag and tried to get it to my house. I couldn't go fast enough. Maybe I should try those metal things I see them lifting sometimes. They say it makes you strong.
Mommy gave me a little extra today because I was good for my nail clipping. Maybe our chants will work!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Oct 30, 2014)

I even let Dumpy take a picture and STILL no nanners. I guess I need to try and speak human...


----------

